# Freie C++ Entwicklungsumgebung



## Antonio (18 Dezember 2006)

Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo man eine freie C++ entwicklungsumgebung herunterladen kann, dient nicht zur gewerblichen zwecken


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2006)

Bloodshed DevCpp  mit dem mingw

http://www.bloodshed.net/

http://www.bloodshed.net/dev/devcpp.html


----------



## Maxl (18 Dezember 2006)

Die Express-Versionen von Microsofts Visual Studio .NET erlauben auch die Gewerbliche Nutzung

https://www.microsoft.com/germany/msdn/vstudio/products/express/default.mspx

Der Hinweis "1 Jahr kostenlos" auf dieser Seite ist nicht mehr gültig - die Express-Versionen können dauerhaft frei eingesetzt werden.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Antonio (18 Dezember 2006)

Danke ihr Beiden, ich werde beide Versionen mal Testen


----------

